# [solved] K3B-Prozess hängt beim Zugriff auf Device

## sschlueter

Ich habe K3B lange nicht mehr benutzt, und es ist zwischendurch sicherlich einige Male upgedatet worden. Jetzt habe ich es mal wieder gestartet, es hängt aber beim Zugriff auf den Brenner /dev/hdc (Prozess-Status D = "uninterruptable sleep"). Aus dieser Situation gibt es AFAIK keine Rettung - das System muß neugestartet werden. Ich habe also nicht besonders viel Interesse, da viel auszuprobieren. 

Kennt jemand das Problem und weiß, was man da machen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal   :Very Happy: Last edited by sschlueter on Fri Aug 03, 2007 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

> Ich habe K3B lange nicht mehr benutzt, und es ist zwischendurch sicherlich einige Male upgedatet worden. Jetzt habe ich es mal wieder gestartet, es hängt aber beim Zugriff auf den Brenner /dev/hdc (Prozess-Status D = "uninterruptable sleep").

 

Ja, das neue k3b macht bei mir auch nur Probleme - gerade mit der eigentlichen Brenneransteuerung liegt da wohl Etliches im Argen.

Beispielsweise wird nur nach Dutzenden von Versuchen eine eingelegte unbeschriebene DVD als eingelegt erkannt - und solange k3b sie nicht erkennt, kann man keine Brennaktion ausführen. In 90% der Fällen behauptet k3b nach dem Vorformatieren einer "frischen" DVD+RW (was macht er da eigentlich?), dass das Löschen fehlgeschlagen sei und bricht ab. Aber in Wirklichkeit scheint alles einwandfrei funktioniert zu haben...

Den von Dir beschriebenen Effekt hatte ich, wenn ich k3b mit eingelegter unbeschriebener DVD gestartet hatte. Merkwürdigerweise ging ein kill -9 trotzdem. In vielen Fällen half es, den Brenner manuell zu öffnen und wieder zu schließen. Ein klein bisschen wurden die Probleme seltener, nachdem im k3b nochmals ohne das hal-USE-Flag kompiliert habe, aber verschwunden sind die Probleme dadurch nicht, und die statistische Abnahme kann auch Zufall sein.

----------

## sschlueter

Bei mir hilft kill -9 leider nicht. Ich habe k3b 0.12.17 ohne hal use flag. Der Kernel sagt:

```
hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: drive not ready for command
```

Die GUI funktioniert grundsätzlich noch, aber der Brenner wird nicht gefunden.

Was ist denn da sonst noch zu beachten? Vielleicht habe ich irgendetwas Wesentliches nicht mitbekommen...

----------

## Martux

Hallo!

Ich hatte dieses Problem auch, seit ich

```

app-cdr/k3b-1.0.1  USE="alsa dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg hal kde mp3 vcd vorbis xinerama -arts -css -debug -emovix -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -se -sk -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

benutze, geht alles wieder super. Natürlich nach dem updaten noch den Einrichtungsassistenten bemühen und gut ist.

Ich hätte mir fast einen neuen Brenner wg. dem Scheiß gekauft   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hth, Marcus

----------

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

ich hatte auch Probleme mit den Laufwerken, bis zum einfrieren des Systems.

Mein Problem löste sich mit dem ausschalten von hdparm für die CDROM/CDRW/DVD/DVDRW-Laufwerke.

73 Henry

----------

## marc

Nur ein Schuss ins Blaue.

 *Quote:*   

> hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest } 
> 
>  ide: failed opcode was: unknown 
> 
>  hdc: drive not ready for command

 

Schau mal in der Kernelkonfiguration

```
Device Driver

    ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

        Use multi-mode by default
```

Das kann bei dem Status Error helfen. Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen.

 :Question: 

----------

## sschlueter

Danke für eure Antworten   :Very Happy: 

Ich habe leider momentan sehr viel zu tun und brauche das System auch ständig, so dass ich nicht viele Neustarts pro Zeiteinheit schaffe.

Ich hatte tatsächlich ein allgemeines hdparm-Kommando in /etc/conf.d/hdparm stehen. Habe das jetzt so geändert, dass hdparm sich auf meine Festplatten beschränkt. Werde dann berichten, sobald ich das System neustarten konnte.

Ich habe auch kein CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE gesetzt, das war bislang aber auch nicht nötig. Und der beschriebene Fehlercode stimmt auch nicht mit meinem überein. Aber ich probiere das dann als nächtes, wenn das mit dem hdparm nicht geholfen hat.

----------

## sschlueter

Das Problem hat sich erledigt. Leider weiss ich nicht, wodurch.

----------

